# My Red Tailed Black Shark has vanished!



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi All. (My tank-350ltr, cycled, ph 7, NO2<0.3, temp 78 deg)

Ok, so last night I had to remove 6 x red fin tetras from my tank, as they were terrorising my other community fish.(Danios-Giant, pearl, zebra and leopard, rasbora paviana's, serpae tetra's, red comet platy's, silver mollies, cherry barbs, juvenile tiger barbs, orange spot sailfin plec, juvenile clown loach and George our Red tailed black shark. 

Well, after removing plants and decor from the tank last night and chasing after 6 hyper active tetra's, he's gone under deep cover. Well atleast I think thats where he is. We have not seen him for 24 hrs now and we are worried that he's been squashed or eaten. Although I'd be surprised if he's been eaten as he's the Boss. I did think that he may have launched himself out of the tank, but on inspection of the floor, he was nowhere to be found. 

Could he still be hiding??? Or am I counting my chickens?? 
We do miss his antics, he was a joy to watch.

Do you think he could still be alive??? Any advice would be welcoming!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He could be anywhere. you ought to work on getting that nitrite down though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a pretty high bioload for a tank of that size. The Clown loach will need a 5-6ft tank once fully grown. The Sailfin plec can easily top 40cm/16", and will also need a *BIG* tank. This high bioload would account for the nitrite (NO2) reading, which should be no higher than 0ppm, you'll be surprised at what a tiny concentration of this substance can do.

Double-check all of the decor, the filter-intake grills and any of the less obvious areas such as the light canopy in the hood (assuming you have one over the tank).

If you can't locate the fish, it would be safe to assume that the fish has died. The corpse of a dead fish can decompose very quickly and in the confines of an aquarium, the body will decompose within a few hours. The other fish will speed up this process, as they will start picking at the remains.


----------



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for your replies, I appreciate the advice!

Re-tested my NO2 this morning and it IS at 0. I keep a very clean, be it busy tank, with a 25% water change weekly. 
(There are 31 fish in total) My filter handles 100ltrs an hour and if need be, is cleaned twice weekly. It includes biomedia, (which I do not touch unless it needs a rinse in old tank water) carbon and sponge. 

I am aware of the sizes the loach and plec will get but a 4ft x 2ft x18'' with lighting and tight fitting hood, will suffice for now. I am prepared to move them once they outgrow the tank, but for now, they seem extremely happy and are enjoying algae from the mopari roots, live plants and decor. I have tried to replicate a river bed for them and they seem happy with this habitat.

I think you are right in assuming he has died. Still no sign this morning. I might give it a few days and think about replacing him, as I do miss the RTB's playful personality.

Many thanks for your advice, it's nice to know there are other like minded people that are out there, willing to give good advice, other than retailers that; alot of the time are just after a quick sale!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

wendyhainey said:


> other than retailers that; alot of the time are just after a quick sale!


Tell me about it, there's too many cash-obsessed business people in the aquatics trade who seem to transfix their eyes on your plastic... :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't want to sound like I am geting on at you but for a 350ltr tank I would want a turnover of at least 700ltr/hr through the filters


----------



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Hawksport, but I don't have '700ltrs ph through my filters money!!' My tank is my hobby, be it basic! Its enough for me to cope with. 

I have a top spec Fluval U4 internal filter which, is all I have ever bought as I have total respect for the Fluval brand as they never fail!!! If you look after them, they will look after your swimmers!

I have been fish keeping for 15 years and I have never had a catastrophe, so I must be doing something right eh?!!......

(apart from losing my RTBS that is!) R.I.P George!!

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Indeed, experience will back you up and you have more experience than me, so I won't lecture you... 

However, it might not be a bad idea to get another U4 at some point, just to deal with any left over waste.


----------



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Pleccy,

I did think of doing that (Getting another U4) when I get a spare £45 to lavish out on my fishes!!

Why isn't money easier to come by?????? 

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

wendyhainey said:


> Why isn't money easier to come by??????


Good question, the answer is probably: grow your own... :lol:


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

wendyhainey said:


> Thanks guys for your replies, I appreciate the advice!
> 
> Re-tested my NO2 this morning and it IS at 0. I keep a very clean, be it busy tank, with a 25% water change weekly.
> (There are 31 fish in total) My filter handles 100ltrs an hour and if need be, is cleaned twice weekly. It includes biomedia, (which I do not touch unless it needs a rinse in old tank water) carbon and sponge.
> ...


Just had a look at the box of my Fluval U4 ... it is actually 1000Lph turnover :thumbup:


----------



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Back again,

I have just noticed that my Fluval U4 filter is 1000 L/H not 100 like I stated in my first thread! My mistake. 

Anyway, I have a new Red Tailed Black shark in my tank now(also called George). I think I may have a female though (Georgina), she seems to have a greyish under belly. If it turns out to be a female, and doesn't darken with age, I may try and get hold of a male and see what happens.

She certainly isnt as frisky as the first RTBS!!
The picture is of my first shark. I will post another pic of the new one later for you to see the difference in colouration.


----------



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Loops I really hadn't noticed it on the box!

I did wonder as to why my water is crystal clear when its only cycling 100l/h....duh!

cheers anyway!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Awww I love red tails  I used to have a large one then a smaller one. The first was called Bob and the second was called Bob the 2nd


----------

